
Babbage was a true genius (2006) - panic
http://tomforsyth1000.github.io/blog.wiki.html#%5B%5BBabbage%20was%20a%20true%20genius%5D%5D
======
amar-singh
Yes..Babbage was a true genious...Right now because of him the distance
between coutries became very small and we can contact nayone from any corner
of the world..He is truly a great inventor....Life became easy only cause of
him..thank you....

